# VW - B******s !



## clived (May 6, 2002)

http://www.kontraband.com/show/show.asp ... ain-topten

(The file isn't too bad by the way, but your work firewall might not like the site...)


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

very good :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Did you know that one of the reasons this wasn't shown in the UK is that there are strict rulkes governing the third 'bollocks'.

You're not allowed to show people reaching above their heads for stuff as it is deemed to be dangerous.

SO there.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Kell, you are the school swot! :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sweet Ad.


----------

